
Show HN: Badge Designer Tool - aheppy
https://badge.design/
======
oodavid
Hello, I'm the main dev for the badge design tool. It took around 2 weeks to
go from concept to sketch to the MVP you see today. It was released to the
public just yesterday, which is why it has a few niggles. I did limited
testing for a number of reasons:

1 - I'm lazy 2 - I think I'm a great programmer, moi? bugs? 3 - It's not
mission critical (that's the real reason)

I'll address any bugs or issues and push them as I do. The tool sits outside
of our main certification platform and any feedback will help us refine it
before we add it to the platform.

Our internal development setup means we can trivially share the code between
web properties without much work, so it will exist on BOTH
[https://badge.design/](https://badge.design/) AND
[https://dashboard.accredible.com/](https://dashboard.accredible.com/) viva la
monorepo!

Thanks for pointing out any bugs and/or showering the team with praise.

------
acutesoftware
I like the interface - no question about what you are meant to be doing there,
jump straight into it. It work's fine on the desktop and sending a certificate
works nicely as well.

I'm not sure if clicking a badge should add them on top of the existing layer
though - would many people design complex badges? If not, maybe save the
current badge and let users see the new badge they click from the left instead
of the current one.

How do you plan to make money from this - appears to be completely free to
make and use the badges. I had a brief look at the help (which probably
shouldn't be on a different domain), and didn't see much there.

~~~
aheppy
Thanks for the thought on layers. We're hoping to add more shapes/images to
the left hand side including things like icons so I hope it'll make more sense
then. With the current set of mostly pre-made badge SVGs you're absolutely
right!

In terms of making money, we provide a badging and certification service at
[https://www.accredible.com](https://www.accredible.com). We're aiming to keep
this tool free so that it can be useful to people getting started. It's
something we want to keep improving and it seems a shame to lock it down to
our customer-base.

------
oliv__
Heads up: I'm getting a "Sorry, desktop only" message, and I'm on my 13"
Macbook Air using Firefox 58.

~~~
oodavid
Fixed that for ya

------
aheppy
We made a free to use SVG badge designer. Would love to hear some feedback!

~~~
douko
I'm using Chrome on Android, and it the site doesn't seem to work correctly on
mobile (maybe it isn't intended to- in that case, sorry!) The initial badge
selection screen isn't cleared after one is selected, and by scrolling to the
right, I can see a clutter of other elements underneath.

~~~
mttjj
iOS 11 and Safari here. Same thing for me. I can’t do anything with the site.

~~~
jsjohnst
Seems to be the case with all the mobile browsers I checked with.

